
Boxee: The Networks’ Biggest Threat - twampss
http://mattmaroon.com/?p=653
======
jacoblyles
>"As usual, I’ll voice my dissenting opinion and say that Hulu is doing the
right thing."

Aren't you arguing that they are doing the smart thing, more than the right
thing?

Also, I think your analysis is spot on.

~~~
mattmaroon
I meant right thing from the perspective of someone who represents the
interests of their shareholders. I try to withhold big-picture moral judgments
in such cloudy territory, and assume that what executives do (given certain
obvious moral boundaries) to be "right" if it benefits their corporation.

------
bingaman_
As much as it annoys me that hulu is pulling the plug, this analysis is
excellent.

"The networks are nothing more than a middleman between the people who make
content and the ones who consume it, and they know it. And like all middlemen,
they lie awake at night hoping the people on the ends don’t find a way to cut
them out. The relatively slow bandwidth in most of the first world and the
lack, until recently, of internet-connected hardware attached to televisions
has relegated online video to little more than kittens on treadmills, but the
writing is on the wall."

